# avoir le sens  de



## claudie

Hola a todos !

como se puede traducir "le sens de l'hospitalité"...

Yo diria ser acogeder pero no existe un sustantivo ?

gracias a todos

saludos


----------



## Alur

Pues el sustantivo es "hospitalidad", o incluso una traducción literal "sentido de la hospitalidad"... Puede que según el contexto sea mejor una u otra opción.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El que ejerce la hospitalidad es el *anfitrión* (l'hôte).


----------



## copuchenta

Buenos días!
Como podría expresar esto en español? 
...notre sens de l'accueil des apprenants étrangers.


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Copuchenta*:

_nuestro sentido de la acogida de los estudiantes extranjeros._


Veo que eres nueva, recibe nuestro más elevado sentido de la acogida  .


POSDATA: La próxima vez, ofrece un intento de traducción (lo dictan las normas del foro).


----------



## copuchenta

Hola Domtom :

Muchísimas gracias!!
Tomo nota y lo intentaré


----------



## BoboAttitude

Bonjour,

Pour un devoir d'espagnol, j'aimerai savoir comment on dit avoir le sens de l'honneur dans :

_"Caco a un *grand sens de l'honneur*, il est prêt à se sacrifier pour concerver celui de sa famille"_

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Trance?mmm...later

no seria simplemente "el sentido del honor" ?
a ver que opinan los nativos...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes BoboAttitude, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Exact :
- tener el sentido del honor.

Au revoir, hasta luego



> _pour _concerver conserver_ celui _





> j'aimerais


----------



## BoboAttitude

Gracias!
Et je vous prie de bien vouloir excuser mes fautes de français!


----------



## Justiine

Hola !

Es para mi carta de motivación en español.
Quisiera decir "sens du contact" en español.

como lo puedo decir ??

Gracias  =)
Justine


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Justine:

On parle facilement du "don de gentes", ça collerait avec ce que tu veux dire ? Pourrais-tu expliquer ce que tu entends par avoir le sens du contact ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Justiine:

Por ejemplo, capacidad de contacto / de relación.


----------



## Justiine

Muchas gracias !

Gévy: par "sens du contact" j'entends la facilité de parler aux autres, de s'y intéresser, de se faire connaître, d'avoir des relations, etc.


----------



## xiaolong2m

hola!
" sens de l'orientation " se puede traducir como "  el sentido del orientacion? "


gracias de antemano

Enzo


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola xiaolong2m:

Sentido de *la* orientación.


----------



## charliegarcia

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Buenas tardes, siguiendo este mismo término, tengo la siguiente pregunta en francés: les tumeurs pourraient-elles avoir un sens insoupçonné para la médicine classique? Mi pregunta: Qué quiere decir en este contexto *avoir un sens insoupçonné*? Tener un sentido desconocido? No me gusta mucho mi opción. Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## jprr

charliegarcia said:


> ... Qué quiere decir en este contexto *avoir un sens insoupçonné*? Tener un sentido* desconocido*? ....


Más bien insospechado - por ej: las vemos como enfermedades pero pueden ser algo como señales ... qué sé yo ¿en qué contexto aparece la frase?


----------



## charliegarcia

La oración aparece en un libro que habla sobre la aparición de los tumores y su punto de vista desde la perspectiva de la medicina clásica. 
Entonces, se podría decir que *tiene un sentido no sospechoso*? De nuevo, no me gusta esa traducción... Si otras personas puedes opinar, se los sabría agradecer.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

 Cuidado que _insospechado _no es lo mismo que _sospechoso_.
Nos hace falta más contexto y las fuentes de libro (reglas 3 y 4, obligatorio). Sin ello solo podemos ponernos a conjeturar.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

